# Anyone got DIY E90 sedan angel eyes on always mod?



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

I mean for real how hard would it be to relay in power to both angel eyes when the engine is on? do those ring bulbs run on special voltage?

I can't imagine a power regulator, fuse, relay, and wire to hook up the angel eyes 100% of the time would cost more than $5 tops.

Maybe one of you electrical engineering boys can help me out


----------



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

never mind. turn off DRL's then run car in "parking brake" mode. no need to mod anything  lol.

duh


----------



## Benario (Mar 31, 2008)

how do always keep them on. is it diff on a 6 series


----------

